# Bluetooth Gps (Paired But Not Connected)



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

any1 got Bluetooth GPS working in android? if yes,then how?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

neeraj said:


> any1 got Bluetooth GPS working in android? if yes,then how?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Run Bluetooth GPS on your Touchpad. Open it, and then connect to the GPS unit.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

neeraj said:


> any1 got Bluetooth GPS working in android? if yes,then how?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Android only handles the pairing. You need to run an app (eg. Bluetooth GPS) that utilizes the BT GPS to actually connect to it (connect is done automatically once the device is in Android's paired device list).


----------



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks, it works now, yippy (now need 2 try it in outside world : ))

by the way, i buyed this if some1 wants too

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270832094533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3984wt_1203

and keyboard too

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/260876706936?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2040wt_1203

(waiting 2 get shipped : )


----------



## twosheds (Oct 2, 2011)

Neither Bluetooth GPS nor Bluetooth GPS Provider would connect to my Nokia N95 unti I added the letters GPS (in capitals) to the bluetooth name of the Nokia. Neither would connect if the 3 letters weren't capitals.


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

neeraj said:


> thanks, it works now, yippy (now need 2 try it in outside world : ))
> 
> by the way, i buyed this if some1 wants too
> 
> ...


Once you get the BT GPS receiver post how well it works, I might be interested since using my phone absolutely kills the battery


----------



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

Bluetooth GPS works gr8 outside. already tested. In home not at all or in a mall or building

open space PREETY accurate (tested with Google maps [offline cache of my city])

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

That looks like a generic version of the Freedom bt GPS unit I have, the specs seem to match..nice little unit.


----------

